# Viable way to make 6-apb ?



## Bennychairman (Aug 16, 2022)

me any my friends were looking for a viable way to make this drug , since its not so popular there are no easily available precursors for it , id be glad if some one could help us look for a viable way to make it without chemicals costing 1000$ for few grams


----------



## G.Patton

Hi, have you tried to find 6-Bromo-2,3-dihydrobenzofuran for sale?


----------



## Bennychairman

G.Patton said:


> Hi, have you tried to find 6-Bromo-2,3-dihydrobenzofuran for sale?



G.Pattonwouldnt that be 6-Bromo-1-benzofuran for 6 apb ? 
this one i searched and can get few grams for 1000$


----------



## G.Patton

Bennychairman said:


> wouldnt that be 6-Bromo-1-benzofuran for 6 apb ?



BennychairmanYes, sorry, you are right.


----------



## Bennychairman

G.Patton said:


> Yes, sorry, you are right.



G.Patton
yeah so i posted a way with the hand written chart , looks viable ? they make it somehow in the netherlands and the drug is not expensive so i guess they have a good way


----------

